# Youtube update on my Tanganyikan Tank



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Been a while since I last updated on my group...






Enjoy!


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice video thank you for sharing...


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey thanks for watching Hun!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

nice setup


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks so much! That tanks been through a lot of changes. Finally have it where I think it could stay like that for a long time.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

